# Extracting juice from rhubarb



## User196221 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have 15# of cut up rhubarb in the freezer and am thinking about starting some wine with it. I have a Waring juice extractor and was wondering if it would be okay to use it to extract the juice. I am thinking that I would pour the juice in a fermenter lined with a straining bag and if any pulp settled out it could easily be removed by pulling out the bag and draining it. Am I on the right track??


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 11, 2011)

I would think that would work fine. We used a steam juicer the last time we had rhubarb and it was wonderful. Before you start this, make sure you have Calcium Carbonate on hand. The TA/PH can be prohibitive to getting a must started. Rhubarb blends well also. There are people that add a little instead of acid blend to many other fruits.
We love rhubarb spiced wine. Just had some the other night. It's supposed to be in the style of a German White Grape Wine when done this way. I've made it with pineapple juice as well. Do a google search for rhubarb wine recipes and you should get quite a few options.

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 11, 2011)

I just fermented 5 gallons of rhubarb. It was 1 of the ones I got from Walkers in NY.

Acid was already adjusted. When finished I will blend it with 10% of raspberry.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 11, 2011)

Have a look at luc's website for information on preparing rhubarb for wine making.

I followed his instructions and ended with five gallons of pure juice at .8 acid content.

May try spicing some of it, maybe a gallon, later to see what happens.


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 12, 2011)

I also tried Luc's method once, but didn't see a definite "line" where the acid was. It seems their fruits in Europe are much different in profile than ours. Elderberry being another. They don't get the "green goo" we get over here!

Debbie


----------



## Boyd (Nov 12, 2011)

I scraped the to portion which was not frozen as solid as the rest. 

Also it was sort of a cone shaped towards the middle of the ice chunk.

Worked for me.


----------

